# How do you make animated gifs in Photoshop 6.0?



## RPS (Jul 10, 2002)

^

Thanks


----------



## rinse (Jul 10, 2002)

Use ImageReady that was included with PS 6....

make a new document
paste any art in that you would like to animate on a new layer.


view the Animation pallette. (in the window menu)
-you can make additonal frames and set the duration of frames among other things in this pallette (look at the icons in the status bar of this window... see em? they do the same stuff as other adobe apps)
-create a new frame 

Move the object that you want to animate... press play and watch your two frame animation....

Go from there.

Have fun.


----------



## RPS (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you very much


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 30, 2002)

I would go download the free "gif animator" (just do a yahoo search for it) because it's a fantastic program, easy to use, and works great. Make gif files from imageready and put them together in Gif Animator. The program includes variable delay times between frames, effects, and more.


----------



## sixthring (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree use imageready but it is easier.  Make sure all your graphics are numbered consecutively (01.gif, 02.gif ... 10.gif, etc) the use the import folder as frames option.  Your done, just save your animation.


----------



## RPS (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Natobasso _
> *I would go download the free "gif animator" (just do a yahoo search for it) *



Hm.. I couldn't find it, would anybody be so kind as to link it to me? Thanks..


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 12, 2002)

I could email it to you tonight. Do you have a cable modem? If not, it's not all that large a program. Let me know if I can email it to you--don't want to do it without your permission.


----------



## RPS (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah sure go right ahead.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 14, 2002)

give me your email address and I can send you that Gif Animator...


----------



## rinse (Aug 15, 2002)

No sharware app will have the features, power and flexibility that Photoshop and Imageready do. You already have the best apps for the task, why use shareware?


----------



## RPS (Aug 15, 2002)

Rinse: You're right, I also have Flash MX, but for now, I'm only looking for simple programs cause I don't have the time to learn a whole new program like flash. 
Natobasso: ik_ben_robert@hotmail.com


----------

